# BMX für 8,5 Jährigen



## Froschi06 (29. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

ja, ich habe schon gefühlte 100 Beiträge gelesen und auch die Suchfunktion benutzt ☺....
ABER ich habe NULL Ahnung vom BMX und verstehe nur Bahnhof.Mal ist Felt toll mal doof .
Da mein Sohn zur Zeit nur 1.26m groß ist und 25 KG wiegt hab ich schon verstanden das ein 20" BMX zu groß ist.
Er fährt seit 5,5 Jahren Fahrrad aktuell ein 24 Zoll Bike und wünscht sich nun ein BMX.Mit seinem Mountainbike versucht er zu springen fährt Treppen usw...

Was könnt ihr empfehlen?(es soll natürlich kein Bleischweres Baumarkt Bike werden).Preis :300-400 Euro,günstiger natürlich willkommen 

Vielen Dank
LG Melanie


----------



## Froschi06 (3. November 2014)

Hat sich erledigt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonKrawallo (15. Februar 2015)

Dann will ich mal das Thema wieder aufgreifen. Mein Großer wird dies Jahr 5, ist 115cm und wiegt ca. 20kg. Er ist auf dem Rad (16er) flott unterwegs, fährt Stunt Scooter und wünscht sich jetzt ein BMX. Was kann man da nehmen?


----------



## RISE (15. Februar 2015)

Wenn ein 16" von der Größe her generell noch gut passt, gibts da Räder von KHE, Sunday, Subrosa und auch eins von WTP.Ausstattungstechnisch sind alle ähnlich. Viele Looseballlager, die nicht das Gelbe vom Ei sind, aber bei ca. 20 Kilo Gewicht sollte das vertretbar sein. Allerdings sind die relativ schwer mit 10kg+. United hat zwei 16" Räder im Bereich zwischen 350 und 400€, die jeweils nur 8,6kg wiegen und sicherlich hier und da noch etwas Einsparungspotential haben.


----------



## DonKrawallo (15. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Ich würde aber fast schon zum 18er tendieren. Ich denke die von dir genannten Marken haben da bestimmt auch was im Programm.


----------



## RISE (16. Februar 2015)

Ja, im 18" Bereich gibts auch eine Auswahl. Wie gesagt würde ich auch darauf achten, dass das Rad nicht so schwer ist, denn es macht vermutlich nicht so viel Spaß, wenn der Kleine sein halbes Körpergewicht rumwuchten muss.


----------



## heiko1102 (19. Februar 2015)

Ich würde auf keinem Fall zu einem 18" tendieren...bei einer Größe von 115cm würde ich auf jeden Fall ein 16" kaufen. Du darfst das nicht mit einem normalen 16" Kinderrad vergleichen, die GEO ist komplett anders, da das Oberrohr viel länger ist....Muss man halt in 1,5 - 2 Jahren wieder was Größeres holen, aber die kleinen BMX bekommt man relativ gut wieder verkauft.
Wir haben das 16 WTP SEED und es passt bei 115cm perfekt! Habe  auch lange gesucht und mein Sohn ist einiges Probegefahren (Felt, Mongoose)...WTP Seed war einfach das Geilste.


----------



## DonKrawallo (21. Februar 2015)

Meine Frau hat sich heute mal beraten lassen. Da wurde auch ein 16er empfohlen. Konkret wurde ein Diamondback Remix genannt. Die Marke an sich ist ja bekannt, sind die BMX Bikes von denen was gescheites?


----------



## RISE (24. Februar 2015)

DonKrawallo schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat sich heute mal beraten lassen. Da wurde auch ein 16er empfohlen. Konkret wurde ein Diamondback Remix genannt. Die Marke an sich ist ja bekannt, sind die BMX Bikes von denen was gescheites?



Diamondback ist nun nicht unbedingt für wahnsinnig gute BMX Räder bekannt, andererseits habe ich deren aktuelle Angebote auch nicht im Überblick. War das eine tatsächliche Empfehlung oder eine Empfehlung im Sinne von "wir haben eigentlich nichts Dolles da und davon ist das Diamondback am wenigsten schlecht"? Wie gesagt, muss nichts heißen, aber meiner Erfahrung nach haben viele Radläden wegen des "Hypes" BMX Räder im Angebot, aber kein wirkliches Know How von der Materie. Da werden z.T. auch Räder empfohlen, die technisch um Jahrzehnte veraltert sind.


----------



## DonKrawallo (25. Februar 2015)

RISE schrieb:


> Diamondback ist nun nicht unbedingt für wahnsinnig gute BMX Räder bekannt, andererseits habe ich deren aktuelle Angebote auch nicht im Überblick. War das eine tatsächliche Empfehlung oder eine Empfehlung im Sinne von "wir haben eigentlich nichts Dolles da und davon ist das Diamondback am wenigsten schlecht"? Wie gesagt, muss nichts heißen, aber meiner Erfahrung nach haben viele Radläden wegen des "Hypes" BMX Räder im Angebot, aber kein wirkliches Know How von der Materie. Da werden z.T. auch Räder empfohlen, die technisch um Jahrzehnte veraltert sind.



Also ich kenne den Laden nicht und war auch nicht babei, ist so ein winziger Surf-Skate-Fahrradladen in Dortmund. Und wenn ich meiner Frau Glauben schenken darf, war der Typ hinterm Tresen recht kompetent. Allerdings hat meine Frau soviel Ahnung von Fahrrädern wie ich von Nagellack... Davon mal ab, ich bin selber kein BMX Profi und würde mich im Zweifel auch auf einen Verkäufer verlassen.

Wie auch immer, er hat DB eigentlich so nicht im Programm (kann es aber bestellen) aber nach kurzer Recherche meinte er das es bei diesen Bikes ein sehr gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis gibt. Nähere Infos gibt es hier.

Einen wirklichen Rückschluss auf die Qualität gibt es aber trotzdem nicht, das Bike besteht zumeist aus Teilen welche bei DB selber hergestellt werden bzw. so gelabelt sind. Der Rahmen besteht aus HiTen, nicht wirklich hochwertig und leicht aber man muss auch bedenken, das es ein Kinderbike ist und nicht den Belastungen ausgesetzt wird, welche bei Erwachsenen auftreten. Und mit einem Gewicht von unter 10kg liegt es m.E. nach in einem akzeptablen Rahmen.


----------



## RISE (25. Februar 2015)

Hab mal drüber geguckt, das passt schon und P/L-Verhältnis scheint in Ordnung zu sein. Ich hatte da schlimmeres befürchtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XTRM77 (22. April 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach kann ein 8 jähriger ohne Probleme ein 20" BMX fahren. War ja bei uns als wir klein waren auch nicht anders, Sattel runter und Lenker vor, fertig ist die Laube. Zu bedenken ist aber dass die Einstiegsbikes meistens sehr schwer sind und somit nicht wirklich für Kids geeignet sind. Also lieber gleich ein anständiges leichtes Race BMX gebraucht kaufen.
Mein Sohnemann mit 4 1/2 fährt inzwischen sein 16" PK LilRipper ohne Probleme. Leider war das Bike am Anfang durch die ganzen PK Anbauteile nicht wirklich leicht und es war noch einiges an Teilen zwecks Gewichtsersparnis zu tauschen. Wenn das Ripper nicht mehr passt steht ein 88er 20" Robinson Expert bereit. Rahmen/ Gabelset 88er Robinson JuniorCruiser wartet noch auf seinen Aufbau.

Vor nicht ganz 2 bis drei Wochen gab es hier im Bikemarkt ein ziemlich abgefahrenes 20er TITAN Junior für relativ schmales Geld. Es lohnt sich also durchaus ab und an dort reinzuschauen.


----------



## R.C. (22. April 2015)

XTRM77 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach kann ein 8 jähriger ohne Probleme ein 20" BMX fahren.



Natuerlich kann er das. Es faehrt sich aber dann nicht wie ein BMX.


----------



## XTRM77 (22. April 2015)

Aha, wie denn sonst? 
Betrachtet man sich die aktuellen BMX Räder mit den slammed seats dann ist dies genau das was ich oben beschrieben habe. 
Es ist eine Sache ob man für den Nachwuchs sobald er ein wenig größer ist sofort das passende Bike hat so wie ich es für meinen mache oder aber preisbewußt sich für eine Größe entscheidet welche auch ein paar Jahre passt. Aber nicht jeder ist so wahnsinnig und stellt dem Kleinen getunte racebikes mit Profile Titanachsen hin.


----------



## R.C. (22. April 2015)

XTRM77 schrieb:


> Aha, wie denn sonst?



Wie ein zu grosses BMX, also wie ein 'normales' Rad. 



XTRM77 schrieb:


> Betrachtet man sich die aktuellen BMX Räder mit den slammed seats [...]



Die sind doch schon wieder einige Jahre out.



XTRM77 schrieb:


> Es ist eine Sache ob man für den Nachwuchs sobald er ein wenig größer ist sofort das passende Bike hat so wie ich es für meinen mache oder aber preisbewußt sich für eine Größe entscheidet welche auch ein paar Jahre passt. Aber nicht jeder ist so wahnsinnig und stellt dem Kleinen getunte racebikes mit Profile Titanachsen hin.



BMX 'ist' heutzutage kaum noch Race-BMX (das kennen die Kinder praktisch gar nicht mehr).


----------



## DonKrawallo (27. April 2015)

Moin!

Wollte nur mal ein kurzes Review in meiner Sache abgeben: Also es ist bei uns zum 5ten Geburtstag ein Diamondback Remix in 18" geworden. Nach einer kurzen Probefahrt im Laden hatten wir uns dann doch gegen ein 16" entschieden. Von der Größe her passt es wirklich gut, aber man merkt das er etwas mit dem Gewicht zu kämpfen hat bzw. er sich erst daran gewöhnen muss. Seis drum...

Das Bike selber macht einen soliden Eindruck. Die meisten Parts sind mit DB gelabelt so das man nur mutmaßen kann ob die Qualität stimmt, die Zeit wird es verraten. Die Bremsen sind von Tektro, nix besonderes aber eben auch kein NoName. Das wichtige ist das Junior mit seinen "kleinen" Händen gut dran kommt und die Dinger auch gut zupacken.

Alles in allem sind wir zufrieden mit der Entscheidung. Mal sehen was der erste Ausflug in den hiesigen Bike Park bringt. Und dann steht hier in der Nähe auch noch ne Half-Pipe...


----------



## shutupandride (9. Juni 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Natuerlich kann er das. Es faehrt sich aber dann nicht wie ein BMX.


quatsch.
mein sohn fährt seit er 5 ist ein 20" mini Race BMX
und er kam von anfang an gut damit klar.
entscheidender als die Rahmen-/Laufradgröße ist halt wie immer die Oberrohrlänge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (10. Juni 2015)

shutupandride schrieb:


> quatsch.
> mein sohn fährt seit er 5 ist ein 20" mini Race BMX
> und er kam von anfang an gut damit klar.
> entscheidender als die Rahmen-/Laufradgröße ist halt wie immer die Oberrohrlänge



Die weiteren Posts zu lesen, hilft dir vielleicht weiter, das 'Problem' zu verstehen 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bmx-fuer-8-5-jaehrigen.732798/#post-12879968


----------



## dabona (17. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

ich häng mich mal hier dran. Es geht um RACE-BMX für kids.

Sohnemann will zum 8.Geburtstag ein BMX. (...und der Papa holt sich dann auch eins )

Wir wollen zusammen auf Pump tracks und BMX Bahnen. Uns sollten Komplettbikes reichen.

Leider bin ich total wegen der Größe überfragt. Gescheite Läden scheinen wir in Stuttgart auch nicht zu haben.

Ich dachte an 20" für ihn...mit kleinem Rahmen. 
Redline, Haro und GT kenn ich noch von früher.

Vielleicht hat ja wer ein Tip <400€.

Und wieso haben die ganzen Race BMX eigentlich keine Stollenreifen mehr wie früher? 

Danke


----------



## dabona (20. Juni 2016)

Schade...kennt wer evtl. ein BMX Forum ?


----------



## Froschi06 (20. Juni 2016)

Mach dir nix draus,ich hab den Post damals eröffnet und auch keine Antwort bekommen.Helfen kann ich leider auch nicht.
Hab für meinen Sohn damals ein kleines bestellt, 20" wäre da noch zu groß gewesen.


----------



## dabona (20. Juni 2016)

Hi,

also gescheite BMX Foren hab ich nicht gefunden.

Dafür einen BMX Laden in Stuttgart... -> https://www.kunstform.org/de/

A bissl teuer und nicht alle Marken aber zum Probesitzen etc. dürfte es passen.

Fehlt halt immernoch noch der Tip für ein gutes solides RACE Bmx unter 500€.
Kenn ich mich in dieser Szene leider überhaupt nicht aus.


----------



## RISE (23. Juni 2016)

Wie groß ist der Sohn denn? Dann könnte man evtl. Hilfestellung bezüglich der Rahmenlänge geben. Ansonsten ist mit Kunstform ein bekannter Händler vor Ort, der evtl. helfen kann. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob und was die an Race Rädern da haben.


----------



## georgauf (24. Juni 2016)

Ich bin grad irgndwie über das Thema gestolpert und wollte auch mal kurz meinen Senf dazu abgeben...
Bin selbst über 10 Jahre bmx gfahren und der kunstform?! shop ist schon was richtig gutes, wird von Leuten geführt, die selbst ewig in der Szene sind und sich sicher bestens auskennen. Kostet sicher mehr als das Komplettrad vom normalen Radshop, aber ich bezweifle, dass hier jemand sein Mtb beim Aldi kauft  

Auf jeden Fall richtig cool wie hier die Väter das frühe Interesse der Kids an bmx pushen - werd ich mal genauso machen!


----------



## bmxxxgirl (12. April 2017)

Ich habe mir grad die verschiedenen Beiträge zu diesem Thema durchgelesen und mich dazu entschieden auch meinen Senf dazuzugeben. Dass die Kinder auch Freude am BMX haben sollte das bike nicht zu groß und auch nicht zu schwer sein dass es die Kinder leicht handhaben können. Um die richtige Größe zu finden gibt es auf verschiedenen Websiten wie z.b. Skate Pro Größentabellen.


----------



## m-a-r-t-i-n (20. November 2017)

hallo, mein Sohn 4,5 ist mit einem woom 3 unterwegs. https://www.woombikes.com/products/3 16", 5,6kg

Das Rad ist perfekt, und wird die nächste Saison auch noch gut passen. Aber was dann?
Ich suche eine klassische BMX Geometrie, und leichten Alurahmen. (ich glaube nicht dass ein 5-6 Jähriger Stahl braucht)
Wenn man sich das Verhältnis Radgewicht zu Körpergewicht ansieht, dann sind selbst leichte 8kg schon eine Zumutung.. 
Wer kennt ein 16" BMX unter 8kg? Vielen Dank,
lg
Martin


----------



## R.C. (20. November 2017)

Knapp unter 8kg, wenn's stimmt: https://www.kunstform.org/en/cult-juvenile-2018-bmx-bike-16-inch-blue-p-12946
Nicht unter 8kg, aber nur knapp drueber, wenn's stimmt: https://fitbikeco.com/bikes-2018/misfit-16/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m-a-r-t-i-n (20. November 2017)

cool danke!


----------



## D0wnhill (20. November 2017)

@m-a-r-t-i-n
Du es gibt Shops die auch Bikes für Kids führen in diversen Größen 

Einmal hier:
https://www.peoplesstore.de/komplettraeder/bmx-kids/16/

Store in Köln mit Ladenlokal.Die Jungs sind super nett,haben Ahnung und konnten mir auch schon beim ein oder anderen Problem weiterhelfen falls das möglich ist.
Kannst bestimmt auch mit dem Kleinen vorbei fahren zum testen.Aber call auf jeden Fall vorher durch ! Weiß nicht ob und wenn was für Kinderbikes im Laden montiert sind 

Und dann hier:
https://www.kunstform.org/de/bmx-raeder-bmx-kids-c-30_59

Zum Ladenlokal kann ich nix sagen,aber die Jungs sind auf jedennFall auch sehr nett.
Aber auch da würde ich in jedem Fall erstmal anrufen und nachfragen.Online ist hingegen echt viel verfügbar.

Hoffe das hilft Dir evtl was weiter 

Edit: Ich sehe @R.C. hatte den kunstform link auch schon am Start sehe ich gerade,auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert.Leider steht das Gewicht der Bikes beim PeoplesStore nicht dabei,bzw man muss das einzeln nachschauen.
Ich würde an Deiner Stelle echt bei allen Shops anrufen,die können Dir das dann direkt sagen.Dann ersparst Du Dir die Mühe das alles rauszusuchen.


----------



## drillodillsen (24. Juni 2020)

hier wird viel gelabert aber wenig hilfreich gelabert 

ausführliche auskunft (auf englisch) geben diese bike checks für diverse 16-18 zoll bmx von 6-10 Jährigen (interviews mit den kids selbst anstatt endloses papagedöns im internetforum):




__





						BMX Bike Checks - 18 inch - 16 inch
					

BMX Bike Checks for Young BMX Riders




					bmxgroms.com


----------

